# Eure Meinungen zum Schaden bitte - Radon Slide 160 Carbon-Rahmen



## Tobi_83 (2. April 2020)

Hallo,
aufgrund akuter Langeweile und niedriger Preise habe ich mir einen Radon Slide Rahmen gegönnt. Ich bin Derzeit nur Semi begeistert davon und ich erzähle euch erstmal warum:
Nachdem ich den Rahmen gestern Nachmittag erstmals ausgepackt und an den Montageständer gehangen hatte, wollte ich zuerst die Achse in den Hinterbau schieben. Ganze drei Umdrehungen hat die DT Swiss geschafft bevor sie stockte. Mhh. Mit Hinterrad das gleiche Problem. Von der anderen Seite, außerhalb den Rahmens lies sich die Achse problemlos durch die Gänge drehen. Also alles ausgebaut, kontrolliert - Gewinde nun defekt. Passiert. Der Einschub links und das Gewindestück des Schaltauges fluchten nicht. Vielleicht hat sich der Rahmen während der Lagerung etwas verzogen? Können die das? Jedenfalls muss man nun die Achse komplett durchschieben, den Rahmen zusammendrücken und dann den Gewindeanteil von Hand ansetzen - möglichst gerade. Danach kann man das Schaltauge wieder festziehen. Ich habe insgesamt drei weitere Rahmen mit Steckachse hinten und noch nie so ein Problem gehabt. Wird bestimmt lustig, wenn das Rad mal in der Natur raus muss... Naja. Ich hab schlichtweg ein neues Schaltauge bestellt und werde versuchen das so zu positionieren, dass es alltags tauglich wird. Man wird sehen.
Weiter ging es mit dem Steuersatz, einem Ritchey WSC bla Dingsda. Die obere Lageraufnahme des Rahmens ist leider tiefer, als der Außenkonus des Steuersatzes. Hat man versucht das Lagerspiel einzustellen, lag der Konus auf dem Rahmen auf. Mehr als 4 Nm habe ich mich auch nicht getraut auf das Carbon anzuwenden, aber es hat schon gereicht. Nach mehrmaligen Rumprobieren und der Erkenntnis, dass der Konus einen 1mm Spacer benötigt, hat es laut geknackt. Also alles wieder zerlegt, mit der Taschenlampe geguckt, nichts zu sehen. Alles wieder zusammengebaut, Spacer dazwischen, Lagerspiel eingestellt - Perfekt. Ich dachte das Knacken kam vielleicht von der Kralle - Leider war dem nicht so, wie ich am nächsten Tag feststellen sollte.

Am nächsten Tag, die Kurbelgarnitur wurde vollständig geliefert, die Variosattelstütze ebenfalls. Also Gabel wieder raus, Züge verlegen! Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber letztendlich ist alles so verlegt, wie es sein soll. Nun sollte das Innenlager folgen. Also hoch zum Gefrierschrank, Lager herausgenommen und wieder zurück in die Garage. Lagerschalen angesetzt, Einpresswerkzeug installiert und losgedreht. Easy mit zwei Fingern ging es los bis ungefähr 3/4 der Einpresslänge. Ein Knacken. Ein dummer Weise bekanntes Knacken. Vorsichtig angedreht, diesmal 3 Finger genommen bei einem 22er Schlüssel und wieder alles easy. Joa - Mhh - Keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht guckste dir doch nochmal den Steuersatz an, dachte ich mir. Die Fotos stell ich unten rein!

Nun die eigentliche Fragen:
Habt ihr bei der Montage von Innenlagern etc. ähnliche Geräusche schon mal gehabt, ohne das ein Schaden aufgetreten ist?
Würdet ihr mit dem Schaden an der unteren Lageraufnahme des Steuersatzes das Bike überhaupt noch fertig bauen?


----------



## Padau (22. April 2020)

Tobi_83 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Rahmen gestern Nachmittag erstmals ausgepackt und an den Montageständer gehangen hatte, wollte ich zuerst die Achse in den Hinterbau schieben. Ganze drei Umdrehungen hat die DT Swiss geschafft bevor sie stockte. Mhh. Mit Hinterrad das gleiche Problem. Von der anderen Seite, außerhalb den Rahmens lies sich die Achse problemlos durch die Gänge drehen. Also alles ausgebaut, kontrolliert - Gewinde nun defekt. Passiert. Der Einschub links und das Gewindestück des Schaltauges fluchten nicht. Vielleicht hat sich der Rahmen während der Lagerung etwas verzogen? Können die das? Jedenfalls muss man nun die Achse komplett durchschieben, den Rahmen zusammendrücken und dann den Gewindeanteil von Hand ansetzen - möglichst gerade. Danach kann man das Schaltauge wieder festziehen. Ich habe insgesamt drei weitere Rahmen mit Steckachse hinten und noch nie so ein Problem gehabt. Wird bestimmt lustig, wenn das Rad mal in der Natur raus muss...


Das Problem hatte ich auch. Dachte zuerst ich sei zu dumm...... Aufgrund eines anderen Schaden wurde mir aber der ganze Rahmen gewechselt und seit 2016 "knock on wood" keine Probleme mehr, so wie es sein soll und sehr zufrieden.

Ich würde schon nur Aufgrund dieses Problem den Rahmen reklamieren. 

Ich hatte im Gebirge immer eine Horrorangst vor einem Platten-Radeinbau-Gewinde kaputt-Ersatzschaltauge Gewinde auch kaputt-MTB den Berg runter tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi_83 (23. April 2020)

Ist bei mir tatsächlich auch so. Der neue Rahmen kommt diese Woche wahrscheinlich. Ich hoffe das passt dann besser. Ich werde zumindest probieren, alle Gelenke des Hinterbaus zu lösen, falls das schon wieder nicht fluchten sollte und so eine "normale" Montage des Rads versuchen herbeizuführen. Ich hoffe die Kiste fährt dann noch gerade aus


----------



## Tobi_83 (4. Mai 2020)

So, der neue Rahmen ist gekommen, die Achse passt diesmal direkt und ohne Probleme. Leider fehlt die obere Dämpferschraube, also wieder eine Woche warten... Der Steuersatz und das Tretlager ließen sich diesmal geräuschfrei montieren und abgesehen davon, dass ich das Bike schon wieder nicht weiter bauen kann scheint der Rahmen ok zu sein. Ich bin jetzt seit fast zehn Jahren, oder vielleicht sogar schon länger Kunde bei dem Laden, aber so ein hin und her hatte ich bislang noch nie. Das ist echt schade...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2020)

Tobi_83 schrieb:


> So, der neue Rahmen ist gekommen, die Achse passt diesmal direkt und ohne Probleme. Leider fehlt die obere Dämpferschraube, also wieder eine Woche warten... Der Steuersatz und das Tretlager ließen sich diesmal geräuschfrei montieren und abgesehen davon, dass ich das Bike schon wieder nicht weiter bauen kann scheint der Rahmen ok zu sein. Ich bin jetzt seit fast zehn Jahren, oder vielleicht sogar schon länger Kunde bei dem Laden, aber so ein hin und her hatte ich bislang noch nie. Das ist echt schade...



Ist vielleicht der momentanen Situation geschuldet. Viele haben ihre Personaldecke aufs Minimum reduziert, da sitzt vielleicht dann auch mal jemand auf jemand anderen Stuhl der sonst den Job nicht mach aber jetzt machen muss...das kann dann schonmal ein wenig "anders" laufen


----------



## rallinger3 (9. Mai 2020)

Deine Bilder zeigen doch keinen fabikneuen Ramen, oder?


----------



## Tobi_83 (9. Mai 2020)

Doch, das war ein neuer Rahmen. Leider. 

Ja die Situation ist eine Möglichkeit. Die Rahmen werden, oder sollten zumindest im QM auf sowas hin untersucht werden. Naja. Der neue Rahmen ist jedenfalls besser und hat heute auch gute 4 Stunden auf der Halde Haniel gehalten... und ich meine nicht den Kreuzweg. Große Sprünge habe ich jedoch ausgelassen. Wem das nun nichts sagt, ich würde behaupten, der Rahmen ist belastbar.

Die ausstehende Schraube ist, ohne großen Reklamationsverkehr umgehend verschickt worden und kam Freitag an. Die erste Runde ging Richtung Rotbach um die Bremse einzufahren. Ich hab euch oder eigentlich mir noch ein Bild zur ersten Ausfahrt gemacht


----------

